# Does Bow-Right help?



## Hanspwnz

I'm a beginner, and it's quite hard to bow straight... are they any good? 

Talking about this: http://www.amazon.com/Bow-Right-Violin/dp/B0002M6TX8


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I've heard something about these... I think it was something bad, although I can't remember what now. 

I don't know whether they are any good or not. I used a mirror and my own determination to bow straight.  (Someone constantly nagging at you also helps ). If you decide not to get it, then to practise bowing right stick to open strings or really easy pieces or (if you really want to) scales in front of the mirror. If someone can help you, then I suggest (just the first couple of times) that someone stands beside you and puts their hand right where your elbow goes, to make sure you don't go "around the corner." 

Good luck.


----------



## Hanspwnz

MaestroViolinist said:


> I've heard something about these... I think it was something bad, although I can't remember what now.
> 
> I don't know whether they are any good or not. I used a mirror and my own determination to bow straight.  (Someone constantly nagging at you also helps ). If you decide not to get it, then to practise bowing right stick to open strings or really easy pieces or (if you really want to) scales in front of the mirror. If someone can help you, then I suggest (just the first couple of times) that someone stands beside you and puts their hand right where your elbow goes, to make sure you don't go "around the corner."
> 
> Good luck.


Hi, thx for your reply. Yeah, I've beeen practicising in front of a mirror, but it's quite hard 

Any1 have experience with this product? ;o


----------



## Lunasong

It certainly has a lot of positive reviews on that site. The bad things were potential scratch damage to the violin from the device. Read the review from Thomas Ryans how he fixed it; maybe a good idea.
Are you working with a teacher? What does she think?
It does make sense that if you develop this muscle memory now, it will serve you well in the future.


----------



## Hanspwnz

Lunasong said:


> It certainly has a lot of positive reviews on that site. The bad things were potential scratch damage to the violin from the device. Read the review from Thomas Ryans how he fixed it; maybe a good idea.
> Are you working with a teacher? What does she think?
> It does make sense that if you develop this muscle memory now, it will serve you well in the future.


Hi, I haven't told her about this, would be a little akward . I don't believein the reviews, theyre just written by the sellers...


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Hanspwnz said:


> Hi, I haven't told her about this, would be a little akward . I don't believein the reviews, theyre just written by the sellers...


I agree with Lunasong, the best thing to do would be to ask your teacher. After all, they are there to help, are they not? Besides, since she's a teacher she'll know all about it probably.


----------



## Lukecash12

MaestroViolinist said:


> I agree with Lunasong, the best thing to do would be to ask your teacher. After all, they are there to help, are they not? Besides, since she's a teacher she'll know all about it probably.


Yes, trust me that the last person you want to keep this from is your teacher.


----------



## Jaws

Hanspwnz said:


> Hi, thx for your reply. Yeah, I've beeen practicising in front of a mirror, but it's quite hard
> 
> Any1 have experience with this product? ;o


It is important to remember that as you are a beginner some things are going to be quite hard to do. There are no quick fixes for anything that you may find difficult. Learning an instrument is hard, bowing straight is difficult. It takes patience and practice to learn to do it.


----------

